# advice needed for porter cable using



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

my mate has purchased the meguiars g220, and this wkend were going to be using it...it comes with the meguiars polishing pads and 2 bottles of polish no. 80 and 83?????

any advice on how to use this for the first time would be appreciated


----------



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

Well just incase your abit thick, the obvious piece of advise is dont use it for the first time on your TT :roll:

Practice on an old door or bonnet from a scrappy


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

How's the house hunting going Jutty!

lol...

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Here: http://www.autopia-carcare.com/inf-port ... isher.html

Heaps of other useful info on Autopia too :wink:

Dave


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

There are some very good guides on www.detailingworld.co.uk

Robbie


----------

